# Back tension



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey guys i have been looking at getting a back tension release just don't feel like spending all the money to buy one and figure out i don't like it.....so do any body have a back tension just laying around that they don't use that they would give away so i can try one? I really want to try one just don't have a lot of money to spend on one! It doesn't have to be the best one just one that i can start out with. Thanks, Kody


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Go to your local archery shop and ask to try one. Also if you shoot with someone that uses one ask if you can try it. There are so many out there and they all have a differant feel to them. One guy that i shoot with has a bag full with him all the time. So just ask around and some one will let you shoot something. AC


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

archerycharlie said:


> Go to your local archery shop and ask to try one. Also if you shoot with someone that uses one ask if you can try it. There are so many out there and they all have a differant feel to them. One guy that i shoot with has a bag full with him all the time. So just ask around and some one will let you shoot something. AC


+1 the only way your ganna know if it suits your hand and how it feels is to try someones. their are a lot of different styles try as many as you can before buying one.


----------

